# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Άλλες Ειδικές Φοβίες >  Πανικος

## Faihh95

Καλησπερα σας παιδια! Εδω και πολλα χρονια εχω ξεκινησει να εχω εναν εντονο φοβο χωρις λογο.. πριν χρονια οταν ημουν σε ηλικια πρωτη γυμνασιου πηγαιναμε εκδρομες συνεχεια με τους δικους μου και ξαφνικα αισθανομουν οταν ειμασταν στην δοαδρομη να με πιανει μια ανεξηγητη φοβια και μια πλυ εντονη ανασφαλεια και ηθελα να γυρισουμε πισω.. πλεον μετα απο δεκα χρονια που μου αυμβαινει ολο αυτο και πλεον αυτο το συναισθημα το νιωθω και μεχρι και στο ιδιο μου το σπιτι.. με πιανει ενας πανικος ενας φοβος οτι ειμαι σαν χαμενη νιωθω παραξενα... δεν ξερω τι να κανω φοβαμαι πολυ να αποδεκτω την κατασταση μου δεν κανω τιποτα στην ζωη μου δεν παω εκδρομες δεν βγαινω.. ο γιατρος μου ειπε να ξεκινησω ζολοττιν αλλα φοβαμαι πολυ τα φαρμακα... πειτε μου την αποψη σας .. επισης εχω και θυρωιδη αλλα περνω χαπι ειναι ρυθμισμενος.. πραγματικα δεν ξερω τι ειναι αυτο που μου συμβαινει πειτε μου την αποψη σας

----------


## LiloCook

Γιατι δεν θελεις να παρεις χαπια;

----------


## Faihh95

Φοβαμαι κιγο τα φαρμακα και τις παρενεργιες τους.. μην γινω χειροτερα δηλαδη..

----------


## LiloCook

μπορείς να ρωτήσεις τον ενδοκρινολογός σου εαν μπορεις να συνδιασεις τη φαρμακευτική αγωγή. Σίγουρα μπορείς να πάρεις γνώμες για ενα φάρμακο αλλα μη ξεχνας πως θα είναι για εναν αλλον ανθρωπο για εναν άλλο οργανισμό που μπορει να συνδιαζεται με άλλα. απλα να το εχεις στο πίσω μερος του μυαλο σου.

Ελπιζω να σου απαντησει καποιος γιατί εγω δεν το ξερω. 
Παντα μπορεις να δοκιμάσεις σε μια δοκιμαστικη περιοδο 5 ημερων, παντως.

----------

